# Sissy loves her Babbling Ball



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

How cute she is to watch. She looks so happy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww I just got kisses from Sissy. Maybe that's what I should have bought Monte, he had no interest in any new toys, the whole time Riley was ripping through packages Monte was playing with his old fathful blue ball..

Great video Marie, we are going to need more just to make sure she really likes her new toy.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

That was fun to watch. Sissy looks so pretty with her red bow.

Leeann, Monte sounds like Benji. He is not into toys much except for the little squeaky soccer balls. But he has really enjoyed the Skineeze toys (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7035). I want to see how he reacts to the babble ball. I got to get one.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Sissy is so cute and plays so cleverly with the babble ball. Great video. You have the cleanest kitchen floor too! ;-) I have to get one of those balls asap!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Aren't those babble balls great? Maddie still loves hers. I have to put it up from time to time though, as she's so enthusiastic when she's playing that she bangs it against the wall, and I'm afraid it will break. We have both the human noise and the animal ones. Looks like Sissy loves it too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Leeann, Monte sounds like Benji. He is not into toys much except for the little squeaky soccer balls. But he has really enjoyed the Skineeze toys (http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7035). I want to see how he reacts to the babble ball. I got to get one.


We got one of those also and Monte could care less. I still have to view my video's I took of Christmas so everyone can see Riley ripping into everything and Monte just stading there giving me his ball. I even bought him a new ball and that was not good enough.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sissy is too cute playing with her babble ball! I can't give it to Kubrick anymore, though, as we have hardwood floors and live in a high-rise condo. I'm pretty sure our neighbors below do NOT appreciate the sound of it bouncing off the floor, LOL.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby love their babbling balls. I had to get two. I just found out from DH that my cat, Jack, loves them too. DH gets up very early and says the cat plays with them because the dogs aren't around. Jack chases the ball around the living room and then pounces on it, then smacks it across the room again. I told DH to take pictures.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I also bought a babble ball for Max and Bessie. 
Max took it out in the snow and they were playing with it. Sorry
no pictures. It was the best toy I bought!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sissy is too cute playing with her babble ball! I can't give it to Kubrick anymore, though, as we have hardwood floors and live in a high-rise condo. I'm pretty sure our neighbors below do NOT appreciate the sound of it bouncing off the floor, LOL.


Lina, we have hardwood floors too. I hate the sound of the ball on them. There is an alternative, the boinky babble ball. Amazon.com: Boinky Babble Ball: Home & Garden

Its in this cage that protects the ball, floors and walls. I have to say though, that my lil' stinker prefers the hard ball to smash around. She'll play with the boinky babble ball, but doesn't like it as much.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jeanne, LOL, isn't that just like them? I'll definitely look into the boinky ball, though. Maybe Kubrick will take to it. Thanks!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sissy is too cute playing with her babble ball! I can't give it to Kubrick anymore, though, as we have hardwood floors and live in a high-rise condo. I'm pretty sure our neighbors below do NOT appreciate the sound of it bouncing off the floor, LOL.


I was shocked at how loud it is hitting the floor.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Love Sissy's video and ball. Stuey and Sadie are getting one so they thank you!


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

She is adorable!!! I'm going to get Gwenni one now!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Where do you get those????


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What a cute video, Marie. Sissy looks like she's having fun with that ball. She's really beautiful!
Gina


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute! I have two dud Neezers who won't play with the babble ball. They both just stare at it and don't get into it. Maybe cause to them the hard plastic ball should drop treats like their treatball so they just think it is broken


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Where do you get those????


I got mine at Bed, Bath and Beyond.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Very cute! I have two dud Neezers who won't play with the babble ball. They both just stare at it and don't get into it. Maybe cause to them the hard plastic ball should drop treats like their treatball *so they just think it is broken *


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Linus just woke up to balls this week! It is so fun. I had to get the tiny tennis balls so they will fit in his mouth; he is a bit intimidated by the regular tennis balls. He does like to bat things around--looks like a good candidate.
Happy 2009!
Karen


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Aaawww, Sissi is so cute! I love her puppy cut! Ollie plays exactly like this with his babble ball. Sometimes for something different, I put it inside something else like a plastic almond can or a fuzzy zippered purse that looks like a dog. He likes it that way too, but mostly just loves to bat the ball around and throw it exactly the way 
Sissy does at the beginning of the video.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww sissy is so adorable. I love her splash of tan. and I love her kisses.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero loves this ball also. After about 30 minutes I have to put it up and get him interested in something else!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I love the video! Also, checked out the video with the pup in the bed with the babble ball! It is another toy I have to get for Dexter!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

We had one for our Lab, since his passing it has ben in the toy box (other boys do not like it) and it keeps "babbling" every time we walk by the box...scares the hell out of me!!!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Michelle!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Just ordered it, will be here by Wednesday. I can't wait to see what he does with it!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

micki2much said:


> We had one for our Lab, since his passing it has ben in the toy box (other boys do not like it) and it keeps "babbling" every time we walk by the box...scares the hell out of me!!!!!


That is so funny because it has happened to me, too.

The other day Sissy walked by and it said what I think it is saying
"Come here Puppy" and she jumped. Too funny.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing this. Cody loves balls. He also loves plush squeaky toys but he rips them apart in no time. I'm going to have to get one of these for Cody for his belated First birtdahy.


----------

